# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  snappy kopce

## coprnica

Da li netko koristi snappy kopce za pelene? Da li ih ima za nabaviti negdje kod nas?

----------


## mala-vila

ja sam ih vidjela samo na e-bayu, ali cure koje sivaju pp imaju te kopce

----------


## PikiViki

Ja sam mislila da su te kopče neophodne za pp ali sam onda saznala da je dovoljno staviti zaštitne gaćice preko pp i da drže. Sorry ako to već znaš a želiš kopče.  :Wink:

----------


## mali laf

Kopče su super kad je kakica tekuća.Origami fold se tako da lijepo zategnuti da nikam ne procuri.Uz malo vježbe,bebi bude ko paketić.

----------


## kli_kli

ja sam koristila snappy prvih 10-ak dana, s tetrama, jer mi je to nekako bilo najzgodnije za malu guzicu.

----------

